# She Doesn't Love You



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

"She doesn't love you.

She loves what you can provide.

She love the life you can give her.

She loves that you give her warm fuzzies.

She loves the way you guide you through her life.

She loves the way you dominate your social circle.

She loves the attention that you give her.

She loves the status that you carry.

She loves how she can brag about your to her friends and family.

She loves the drama that you create in her life.

She loves the wedding dress that she'll get to wear.

She loves the white picket fence that she envisions.

She loves the potential of leaving the work force.

She loves the stability that you can provide.

But she most certainly doesn't love you.

Newcomers to TRP, the sooner that you internalize this, the sooner you'll start realizing what you are to her, and the importance of looking after your own interests.

You might be saying, "she's different, she really cares about me".

Stop lying to yourself. The moment you stop providing what she loves, she'll find someone who can."
http://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/comments/23bsjv/she_doesnt_love_you/

Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device.
Added quotation marks due to some confusion._


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Jaded opinion, IMHO


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

No one truly loves anyone. 

All are selfish. 

Men and women. 

The best we can do is continue to act lovingly (in the best interest of the beloved) toward each other.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

He doesn't love her.

He loves her boobs.

The end.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> He doesn't love her.
> 
> He loves her boobs.
> 
> The end.


You're missing approximately 50% of the male population. 
That loves her butt. 

The end.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Not valid for all situations. Whoever said this was burned. Plenty of guys have happy marriages too.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, it did come from the red pill reddit....so clearly it came from someone who was burned.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Anything originating from that subreddit generally smacks of immaturity, IMO. Take it with a grain of salt: if a guy is that distrusting of his fiancee/GF, he needs to work on himself and learn to choose trustworthy partners.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> He doesn't love her.
> 
> He loves her boobs.
> 
> The end.


That's so perfect! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> She doesn't love you.
> 
> She loves what you can provide.
> 
> ...


Who ever wrote that is in a very sorry state and not thinking clearly.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Misogynists unite!


----------



## GIM003 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, that is harsh.
I think that I prefer Anon Pink's additions to the list.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That describes my ex almost perfectly, and she even admitted it when I decided to divorce her.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

TikiKeen said:


> Anything originating from that subreddit generally smacks of immaturity, IMO. Take it with a grain of salt: if a guy is that distrusting of his fiancee/GF, he needs to work on himself and learn to choose trustworthy partners.


Or, decide it isn't worth it to try to make changes where they can't be made.
Any guy who was cheated on for more than six months and was too naive to see it isn't mature enough to be in anything more than a casual relationship.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I am an optimist...because being a pessimist is too easy...

I can't follow what cloak is saying so I just threw that out there.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Cloaked, if you don't change, nothing else will.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know cloak. 
There are alot of us who love our husbands in spite of what he does or does not do.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I think its crap. You can't blame an entire gender for the shortcomings of one individual. 

I can only assume you've been hurt and recently. Its how you respond to it that matters. Some people get played once and feel like sh!t for the rest of their lives. Don't be that guy.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

The original post should simply out the word 'sometimes' in front of it.

Whyemes wife for example.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Tisk tisk. :-( Many missed the fact those were not my words.

It is funny and sad.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Whose words they are isn't overlooked, Cloaked. It's why one would relate to them, and why he feels he can't have better?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Tisk tisk. :-( Many missed the fact those were not my words.
> 
> It is funny and sad.


I didn't miss that at all. You asked for thoughts on those word's and I gave you my honest opinion. How do you feel about the words you posted?


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

Like another poster, describes my ex-wife to a "T".

And I LOL'd at the typical shaming comments presented...however no one bothers to explore the concept of hypergamy in a woman...or solipisism...or the fact that women initiate 70-90% of all divorces and yet are only slightly less likely to commit adultery (38% of men to 32% of women)....

It's all a game folks, otherwise PUA wouldn't exist. Women will ride the carousel until they're in their late 20's, early 30's, baby rabies ensue and now they're interested in all those nice guy, blue pillers that they wouldn't have given the time of day just a few years ago. While wasting away their youth, fertility and ability to bond to a partner until magically, one day, they get off the carousel and demand that a good guy magically pop up when they're done doing the alpha thugs.

But if she stops getting the tingles after you've provided her the white picket fence, several offspring and a life of luxury, she realizes that she's "entitled to be happy" and files for divorce...knowing she'll get half of your assets, most likely have custody of the kids and you'll wind up paying her 40% of your gross salary vagimony and child support for years with no requirement of how the money is spent or the concern it will be taxed.

MGTOW fellas -- from a man who learned through experience.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome back Dreald, I see you are still fighting the good fight against all of us evil women....:lol:

Anyway, TRP is chock full with bitter men who didn't get the poon they feel they are entitled too and the list in the OP is just one of many.

Problem with these men is this, they don't realize that women can smell bitterness and desperation from a mile away. No matter how many weights you lift, or if you have the V torso, women can sense the men who have that "entitled" air about them. No matter how many rules the guys follow from the PUA books.

Think about it, if the stuff actually worked then these guys would be happy and fulfilled. Not frequenting these threads with bitterness and rage about how they were wronged by the system. It shouldn't matter if they are getting all of the poon they can handle should it?


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

How does a woman show a man she truly loves him? What does a man need from a woman to show him she truly cares? After she married him, bore his children and gave up her career to raise the children so they won't have to pay an arm and a leg for child care. After she cooked his meals, listened to how his workday went, cared for him when he was sick, how does she show that she truly loves him? What is a man looking for? For sex? For poon?

For something that can be traded for money on the streets? No sex worker would agree to do the things mentioned above for money. Why? Because it involves too much sacrifice. A woman sacrifices her body and well being for every pregnancy, no matter how healthy she is. And not every pregnancy is successful.

But, all we hear about are how these women are evil because they don't really love their husbands. Like women can just drop babies out like nothing, like our bodies don't go through changes. They are not appreciated for all of these things, this is why they stop loving, they stop wanting to be sexual with the husband.

Then they check out of the marriage.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Techmom, I think you're putting more effort into answering Dreald's post, than it deserves. You can't argue bitterness. As for the OP, I wouldn't be so quick to judge, unless you knew his situation or of what context he is lamenting? 

Best, Anchor


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> He doesn't love her.
> 
> He loves her boobs.
> 
> The end.


Actually, he loves the thing between her legs. 


END.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

techmom said:


> Welcome back Dreald, I see you are still fighting the good fight against all of us evil women....:lol:
> 
> Anyway, TRP is chock full with bitter men who didn't get the poon they feel they are entitled too and the list in the OP is just one of many.
> 
> ...


LOL....typical shaming attempt....to which I said would occur because it's often the only thing that some women have left in their arsenal to 'argue' with. 

And no, I'm not bitter -- I'm glad for what I've learned. My marriage cost me a lot for the time I was with her -- I regret that but I am so thankful for the result. It caused me to question what I could have done and in turn, reflect on what I did provide for her. It was then that I realized she's like most other women and incapable of admitting fault and driven by hypergamy when her utility no longer becomes useful to her. Truly, it's a sad state of affairs for women as more men are waking up to the reality that marriage offers them little other than increased responsibility and the fear of wealth transfer when she files for divorce. It doesn't take too long to see how that the effort and investment for women isn't worth the price.

I have a girlfriend 11 years my junior (I'm 44) who was also married once. She agrees that marriage for most men is a precarious affair and does not want to get married again either. 

Rather than continue to try and shame others who disagree with your position, wouldn't you like to try and understand why others (i.e. men nowadays) who feel as though marriage isn't worth it and why? 

I know that may take some work and reflection -- something that a lot of women find abhorrent.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

techmom said:


> How does a woman show a man she truly loves him? What does a man need from a woman to show him she truly cares? After she married him, bore his children and gave up her career to raise the children so they won't have to pay an arm and a leg for child care. After she cooked his meals, listened to how his workday went, cared for him when he was sick, how does she show that she truly loves him? What is a man looking for? For sex? For poon?
> 
> For something that can be traded for money on the streets? No sex worker would agree to do the things mentioned above for money. Why? Because it involves too much sacrifice. A woman sacrifices her body and well being for every pregnancy, no matter how healthy she is. And not every pregnancy is successful.
> 
> ...


Solipsism at it's best....

Watch "Divorce Court" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqvH2hgw0ME and then get back to me....


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> "She doesn't love you.
> 
> She loves what you can provide.
> 
> ...


From this post, it sounds like the writer wants unconditional love from his spouse. Marriage is not like that. Of course she loves you for what you provide and the way you relate to others. To me, this post makes no sense.

Question I would have, again, is what does he want from her? How would she be able to show him that she cares for him outside of these criteria?

It seems as some men don't get this unconditional love from their parents so they go looking for it in their relationships with women. It is as if they are expecting the wife to make up for the lack of love from their childhood. Thus, they appear to be needy and turn off their wife, which causes undesirable results.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

techmom said:


> From this post, it sounds like the writer wants unconditional love from his spouse. Marriage is not like that. Of course she loves you for what you provide and the way you relate to others. To me, this post makes no sense.
> 
> Question I would have, again, is what does he want from her? How would she be able to show him that she cares for him outside of these criteria?
> 
> It seems as some men don't get this unconditional love from their parents so they go looking for it in their relationships with women. It is as if they are expecting the wife to make up for the lack of love from their childhood. Thus, they appear to be needy and turn off their wife, which causes undesirable results.


There is no such thing as 'unconditional love' offered by a woman....again -- look up hypergamy....or Briffault's Law...

Biologically, women's reactions to this make sense....prior to Feminism, society curtailed these actions....now the flood gates are open.

And men are opting out.

Bed. Made. Lie.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

If I provide these things because I love her and she makes me feel loved, what does it matter how 'real' the emotion is?


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

JCD said:


> If I provide these things because I love her and she makes me feel loved, what does it matter how 'real' the emotion is?


I was where you are now. Briffault's Law -- look it up and read. Understand Hypergamy and you understand the female mind.

And women are not the only ones who involve themselves in solipsism....


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Tisk tisk. :-( Many missed the fact those were not my words.
> 
> It is funny and sad.


This is called a 'trial balloon'. You put this out in a passive aggressive manner so you can safely retreat if this post was treated harshly...but were essentially looking for a nice male vent session.

So...do you believe or not believe in what YOU posted? This other guy didn't bring it here. YOU did.

You want to start a conversation by saying something controversial? Own your sh*t. 

Either that or you are a troll trying to start a nice flame war.

I can't see an interpretation which looks good for you here.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Actually, he loves the thing between her legs.
> 
> 
> END.


Don't forget hummers.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

techmom said:


> From this post, it sounds like the writer wants unconditional love from his spouse. Marriage is not like that. Of course she loves you for what you provide and the way you relate to others. To me, this post makes no sense.
> 
> Question I would have, again, is what does he want from her? How would she be able to show him that she cares for him outside of these criteria?
> 
> It seems as some men don't get this unconditional love from their parents so they go looking for it in their relationships with women. It is as if they are expecting the wife to make up for the lack of love from their childhood. Thus, they appear to be needy and turn off their wife, which causes undesirable results.


How about we turn it around?

How does a man 'prove' that he isn't just out for boobs, butt, sex, meals and hummers? (Forgot the cleaning...)

This is an almost impossible bar to cross...for either gender.

So we go with what we can see. And if we are cautious, we make sure that we keep the communication channels open and make sure her 'love bank' gets frequent deposits.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Dreald said:


> I was where you are now. Briffault's Law -- look it up and read. Understand Hypergamy and you understand the female mind.
> 
> And women are not the only ones who involve themselves in solipsism....


And all these years I've been lead to believe it was impossible to understand the female mind. Yet you've got it all figured out! Well damn man! You must write a book! You'll make MILLIONS!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Dreald, I think you misunderstood my last post. I am trying to show that it is impossible to prove, REALLY PROVE, that the other spouse isn't just in it for...whatever.

We have to trust and have faith. That is what it's all about.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Dreald said:


> There is no such thing as 'unconditional love' offered by a woman....again -- look up hypergamy....or Briffault's Law...


Pfffffttt..... I protest. Ever been to a cardiac unit of a hospital? My wife used to be a nurse and let me tell you something. Lots of dying old men with nothing left to give, many with dementia. But yet their wives are by their side to the end making sure they are cared for and comfortable. These women got their white picket fence and wedding dress years ago, yet they remain until the end. Hmmmm.....I wonder why????


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Pfffffttt..... I protest. Ever been to a cardiac unit of a hospital? My wife used to be a nurse and let me tell you something. Lots of dying old men with nothing left to give, many with dementia. But yet their wives are by their side to the end making sure they are cared for and comfortable. These women got their white picket fence and wedding dress years ago, yet they remain until the end. Hmmmm.....I wonder why????


Well said.

I was talking to a female prison guard who had been in a number of prisons, male and female.

Come the holidays, the men's prison always had an influx of visitors.

In the ladies prison, the parking lot was a ghost town...

Now...a female criminal is less likely to have a long term partner than a man is, but still, it is suggestive.


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

MYM1430 said:


> No one truly loves anyone.
> 
> All are selfish.
> 
> ...


I repeat.


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

Lots of general bitterness in this post.

And, the way that most people read it (keep in mind that the way a message is read by most recipient is the key, not the intent of the writer. If it is unclear, it needs to be reworked).

That being said, I CAN and do relate. Like most, I see the world partly though the lens of my own personal experiences, and that based on anectdotes from my own circle. Empirical data, particularly in these matters, are hard to come by.

It does boil down to an imporant issue though. Why do men (and women) marry in the first place.

I know, when I married, I did so because I loved my wife, and because I felt loved by her. In my mind, I wanted to be her best friend, closest confidante, and lover. I wanted to be the father of her children.

In retrospect, and this is where the original poster, while perhaps even more bitter than I, resonated with me.

The more I look back, the more I look at my wife and I, I believe that she married me, not because she loved me, but because I was a safe bet, because she simply wanted to be married, because she wanted to be a mother, because she wanted the safety of marriage, and I was there, and available.

So, It was not a desire for me, a need for me, a longing for me that drove the decision. It was a desire for marriage and children. In retrospect, children was not the result of us making love, us having sex was the result of her desire to have children.

The result has been a sexless and loveless marriage for many years. Rather than being my lover, best friend and confidante, she has become a mother, chef and maid for me. THe things I wanted and craved have been lost, the things that are not important are always there; I can count on one hand the number of nights I have fallen asleep where the kitchen counter has not been impeccably clean.

It is a terrible judgement to pass on her, I know. Moreso because while I have been shortchanged, I can not but wonder why she did not choose someone that she loved. It is not as if she was a 'low rank'... she was pretty, very well educated (2 Masters degrees and quadringual), socially adept, and of very good health.

But.. as to the posters original point; we do marry for the benefits; or rather, the lack of benefits over time will erode and destroy the original feelings of love that was there. 

Then again, in my earlier life, I was fortunate, but for a brief time, and on a few occations, to meet women that were capable of love that is demonstrated, love that is action oriented. By this, doing things that makes sense not only to them, but to me.

To rewrite both the golden and silver rules:

'Dont do unto others what you want them to do to you. Do unto others what THEY want you do do onto them.


Wow, this was a ramble.... felt good to put things in writing though.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

JCD said:


> Dreald, I think you misunderstood my last post. I am trying to show that it is impossible to prove, REALLY PROVE, that the other spouse isn't just in it for...whatever.
> 
> We have to trust and have faith. That is what it's all about.


I agree JCD, and would agree with another's post that we all are inherently beholden to our own interests. That said, who in their right mind would willingly sign a contract where upon it's dissolution, half of one's assets would be immediately transferred and future payment obligations would be incurred (i.e. child support)?

And that 70-90% of the time, it wouldn't be your decision. And over 94% of the time, you would lose primary parental rights. And over 85% of the time, you as the man would be the one paying for a divorce your exwife wanted. Are we really to infer that only 10-30% of men out their are worth staying married to?

Perhaps it just reflects *******'s survey where 80% of women found the men 'worse looking than medium' (the men's survey showed a typical bell-shaped curve of 50%). 

Your Looks and Your Inbox « OkTrends

Or perhaps one can infer other aspects when reading this article that shows Lesbian partners to end their civil partnership at a much higher rate than homosexual men: Lesbian couples more likely to divorce - MSN Living

Or that even among married women, almost a third of women say they haven't found "Mr Right" while only 4% of men said they haven't found the perfect partner: Almost a THIRD of married women say they still haven't found Mr Right | Mail Online

Throw in hypergamy, solipsism and Briffault's Law with the power of the State behind it, and you have a recipe for future disaster for men that we're seeing in the marriage rate decline and increase of divorce, with a shocking increase in out-of-wedlock births among women. 

JCD, you and I are on the same page as this but my comments are directed to those men who still believe in the traditional marital construct. All that was thrown out the window with No Fault divorce and the subsequent rise of divorce filings afterwards with the pillars of Feminism to support it. 

Which is why I'll never get married again -- I'll never allow the State to interfere with a personal decision where it's primary reason for being is when the dissolution of marriage occurs, the State will have legal justification to distribute wealth. 

I found first-hand the injustices that men bear when going through a divorce. Almost every aspect of Family/Divorce Court is stilted towards the women's advantage. Why place oneself willingly in a system that is designed to punish you should cupcake decide to want out?

I did have trust and faith in women but after experiencing my own divorce, seeing what's happened with friends and family member's divorces, as well as reading about other's horror stories, there's no way I'd recommend any man get married today. There's simply not enough benefit to it and all the inherent risk that one cannot usually mitigate.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Ummmmm.

I'm sure she does actually.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

-There's no shortage of marriage minded men.

-Feminism is simply a belief that women should have equal rights and opportunities as men.

-You are damaged. Pathetically so. Your ex wife did a good job destroying what little there was of you.

-You generalize about women because you are probably a person who can only attract a very specific type of woman due to your deficiencies. No normal, loving woman would bother with you. This isn't the fault of the female gender....its just your fault. Maybe you should work on yourself so that you could attract a better quality of individual rather than blaming your repulsiveness on others.

-You want every man out there to be as angry and bitter as you are and its not going to happen.

-If you are so angry at women and they have no endearing or loving qualities....why don't you just date men or spend a lot of time with a lotion bottle and a box of Kleenex? There's no one forcing you to be near women and I'm sure it would be no loss to women-kind to have someone like you go away.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Dreald said:


> I did have trust and faith in women but after experiencing my own divorce, seeing what's happened with friends and family member's divorces, as well as reading about other's horror stories, there's no way I'd recommend any man get married today. There's simply not enough benefit to it and all the inherent risk that one cannot usually mitigate.


I don't see things this way at all. I know a lot of men that have gotten divorced. When they were going through it it was painful as hell and I would never minimize someone else's pain, but most came out on the other side just fine.

I'm certainly not saying they are financially better off, but in terms of dating and in comparing wife version 1.0 to 2.0 they all upgraded. 

The difference between them and the red pill guys is that they moved on instead of becoming activists for a cause that most men don't care about.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't see things this way at all. I know a lot of men that have gotten divorced. When they were going through it it was painful as hell and I would never minimize someone else's pain, but most came out on the other side just fine.
> 
> I'm certainly not saying they are financially better off, but in terms of dating and in comparing wife version 1.0 to 2.0 they all upgraded.
> 
> *The difference between them and the red pill guys is that they moved on instead of becoming activists for a cause that most men don't care about*.


:iagree:

And I think that's the downside of many of those groups.
They end up being a " pity party" aimed at placing blame on an imaginary enemy.
Eventually , guys who get too immersed in them miss the opportunity to move on.

They do raise some good issues though, and some even controversial.
But ultimately , what use is all of it if it doesn't help one to grow and be a better , stronger person?

I am very suspicious of people that call themselves * activists * who try to get me to think a certain way by framing serious discussions in the 
" them and us " context.
The internet seems to be full of them. Every little acorn thinks he / she's a mighty oak tree.
Common sense is no longer common.

Take only what you need and discard the rest.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> And I think that's the downside of many of those groups.
> They end up being a " pity party" aimed at placing blame on an imaginary enemy.
> ...


One of the issues I think they raise that is positive is the child custody one. I think we all know at least one man that would love to see more of his kids but can't. 

However, when you wrap everything in hatred and bitterness no one is actually listening when you do have something valid to say.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I read the whole thread and I don't remember who said that the author in the OP is asking for parental love instead of romantic love but that point is dead on.

There are precious few things a person can do to break the parent-child bond. Many parents would stick by their kids if they were accused of murder.

But romantic love is different. We bring different things to the table. Certainly, the thing that most people would want to hear if their partner were asked why they are attracted to them is that they love being around them but other external factors also apply.

However, I want to point out that I have seen the MGTOW movement and its clones up close and personal and they are not pretty. If they had legitimate grievances with the family court system, they would not fill every other post with b***h and c**t to make their point. If they really didn't care for women anymore, they wouldn't be dutifully posting on a board about women. They wouldn't be thinking of women all freakin day like they do.

I've seen the sorriest mother****ers with their wives by their deathbed after putting the wife through a life of abuse. The poorest, ugliest men with personalities like rocks can find someone.

And women can detect MGTOW men. Being shy and not relating to women correctly is not a crime but if you want to change you need to acknowledge your faults and stop loathing the half of the population you want to like you.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Nikita2270 said:


> -
> or spend a lot of time with a lotion bottle and a box of Kleenex? There's no one forcing you to be near women and I'm sure it would be no loss to women-kind to have someone like you go away.


Do NOT disparage Mrs. Palm and her 5 daughters. She is always gracious and willing. One of the longest relationships I've had.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

anchorwatch said:


> Whose words they are isn't overlooked, Cloaked. It's why one would relate to them, and why he feels he can't have better?


Not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I didn't miss that at all. You asked for thoughts on those word's and I gave you my honest opinion. How do you feel about the words you posted?


Indifferent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Dreald said:


> Like another poster, describes my ex-wife to a "T".
> 
> And I LOL'd at the typical shaming comments presented...however no one bothers to explore the concept of hypergamy in a woman...or solipisism...or the fact that women initiate 70-90% of all divorces and yet are only slightly less likely to commit adultery (38% of men to 32% of women)....
> 
> ...


The following link explains my point of view.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORCOn97I2ko&app=desktop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

techmom said:


> Welcome back Dreald, I see you are still fighting the good fight against all of us evil women....:lol:
> 
> Anyway, TRP is chock full with bitter men who didn't get the poon they feel they are entitled too and the list in the OP is just one of many.
> 
> ...


You like flinging insults. I had no feelings toward the words I posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> You like flinging insults. I had no feelings toward the words I posted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry man, not buying it. I've seen your posts. You have definitely been shafted by the opposite sex fairly recently. Saying you have no feelings about what you posted isn't believable.

Seriously speaking if those words don't resonate with you why post them? Stop playing games.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

JCD said:


> 1.)were essentially looking for a nice male vent session.
> 
> 2.)So...do you believe or not believe in what YOU posted? This other guy didn't bring it here. YOU did.
> 
> 3.)You want to start a conversation by saying something controversial?


1.) Nope.
2.)partly. I have the ability to post words I find interesting and don't agree with.
3.) I found it interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Cloaked, are you still living in limbo?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Sorry man, not buying it. I've seen your posts. You have definitely been shafted by the opposite sex fairly recently. Saying you have no feelings about what you posted isn't believable.
> 
> Seriously speaking if those words don't resonate with you why post them? Stop playing games.


Wow! Just wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

anchorwatch said:


> Cloaked, are you still living your life in limbo?


Please explain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

If your marriage hasn't been fully restored or ended by law, you would be living in some state of limbo.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

anchorwatch said:


> If your marriage hasn't been fully restored or ended by law, you would be living in some state of limbo.


Fully restored? I don't want any resemblances of what was. It is better, much better. I feel much more safe emotionally. Sadly knowing the signs of infidelity I can't go a day without meeting someone cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

My opinion for whatever it's worth:
a) logic (and the red pill) is the beginning of wisdom, not the end
b) the stuff listed are mostly pre-requisites for attraction... which is confused by many with romantic love and/or happiness.
c) happy marriages seem to have both love and attraction. The trouble seems to happen when one or the other is missing. Maybe respect is in this category, too.

Anyway, one man's opinion that swallowed, then partly puked up the red pill long ago.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Fully restored? I don't want any resemblances of what was. It is better, much better. I feel much more safe emotionally. Sadly knowing the signs of infidelity I can't go a day without meeting someone cheating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes a better marriage. One where each of you can feel safe and both of you want to live in. Good to hear. 


Maybe you need to take a step back from those situations for a while. It can be disheartening. 

Best


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Please explain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dude, if you want to find love, stop being pseudo goth emo.

To paraphrase someone else: cynical and jaded isn't a sign of intelligence or coolness.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

JCD said:


> Dude, if you want to find love, stop being pseudo goth emo.
> 
> To paraphrase someone else: cynical and jaded isn't a sign of intelligence or coolness.


Your assuming a great deal. It would be laughable if there wasn't some toothless bite to your words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Your assuming a great deal. It would be laughable if there wasn't some toothless bite to your words.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whatever. I have a multi decade old marriage and am not posting screeds against love on the internet.

Love may be an illusion but my wife and I are both pretty good magicians. I can even pull an eel out of my pants.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

JCD said:


> Whatever. I have a multi decade old marriage and am not posting screeds against love on the internet.
> 
> Love may be an illusion but my wife and I are both pretty good magicians. I can even pull an eel out of my pants.


It seems you created a personage that you are directing all this anger and you put my name on it. You further act as if you know all about this image and as such believe you know me. You are ignorant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> It seems you created a personage that you are directing all this anger and you put my name on it. You further act as if you know all about this image and as such believe you know me. You are ignorant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My ignorance is deep and wide and much beloved. 

However, I generally don't share it so prominently with the rest of the world.

Taa Taa.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is s great post. I shows the things that women are really after, they want your money, your status, the security you are suppose to bring, being able to quit work and do nothing. If the guy refuses to do any of these things he gets kicked to the ****ter. If the woman refuses to do any of the things expected of her such as cooking, cleaning and sex, that's perfectly ok.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Possibilities I've considered after reading this thread:

1. Some men are losers.
2. Some men pick women who are losers.
3. All of the above.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> If the woman refuses to do any of the things expected of her such as cooking, cleaning and sex, that's perfectly ok.


Says who? It wouldn't be ok to me. Especially the sex part. I would definitely have to part ways if that ever happened.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Says who? It wouldn't be ok to me. Especially the sex part. I would definitely have to part ways if that ever happened.


For some women that is topical male behavior. "You just want me for sex!"
Where do you put sex in importance in a relationship?
Is cleaning and nest care something you expect from a wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> This is s great post. I shows the things that women are really after, they want your money, your status, the security you are suppose to bring, being able to quit work and do nothing. If the guy refuses to do any of these things he gets kicked to the ****ter. If the woman refuses to do any of the things expected of her such as cooking, cleaning and sex, that's perfectly ok.


Reminds me of "Girls And Boys" By GOOD CHARLOTTE 

"The girls with the bodies like boys with Ferraris
Girls don't like boys, girls like cars and money"

Not all woman are like this. In my experience this kind of woman is more vocal and aggressive making it seem like they are the majority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

jb02157 said:


> This is s great post. I shows the things that women are really after, they want your money, your status, the security you are suppose to bring, being able to quit work and do nothing. If the guy refuses to do any of these things he gets kicked to the ****ter. If the woman refuses to do any of the things expected of her such as cooking, cleaning and sex, that's perfectly ok.


The bitter truth of the red pill is that money, status, security, and being physically attractive makes loads of difference in relationships. And these are things that many men fail to understand.

The bitter untruth of the red pill is that all women are greedy, solipsistic c-carousel gold digging hormone junkies.

But don't discount the power in the first part. It's more than greasing the skids, it's placating the lizard brain into letting the neocortex feel good about emotion and long term bonding.

Oh, and neither position lets women off scott free or gives them a freebie emo/divorce/jump in bed with another dude/no kick in the ass card.

In my limited experience with red pill literature/sites/etc the guys seem to vacillate between anger, nihilism, and then some of them overdo it and become overprotective of women in general. False dichotomies. There's a middle ground where you don't have to be angry, you have to _understand_, and understand does not equal listening to endless streams of "poor me" nor does it equal "you're just a mindless woman."

Women are human beings. Like men, they are programmed to find certain traits attractive and other traits unattractive. Sometimes society and their own hard wiring makes that difficult for all of us to understand.

Pointless emoting by either sex is a waste of effort in my opinion.

Think of it a different way. Think of it like food, water, and shelter.

Food doesn't matter unless you also have water because you'll die of dehydration first.

Water doesn't matter unless you have shelter, because in many parts of the world you'll die without shelter first.

You need to stay attractive to your wife. This is a baseline on top of which everything else is built. Welcome to real life.

Oh, and this changes over time. This may not stay as important into your 50's, 60's, etc.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent points, Marduke. When discussing these things, people on both sides forget that these male and female behaviors are distributed along the old bell curve. While it's true that for any given behavior, we have the bulk of women/men responding as predicted, there are also those out on the leading edge and the long tail of the curve who are very much more so or less so than the mean.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> For some women that is topical male behavior. "You just want me for sex!"
> Where do you put sex in importance in a relationship?
> Is cleaning and nest care something you expect from a wife?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sex is first, and I've always made that clear. I actually would rather come home to stacked up pizza boxes or chinese food containers than to not get sex. The other stuff is less important.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

marduk said:


> The bitter truth of the red pill is that money, status, security, and being physically attractive makes loads of difference in relationships. And these are things that many men fail to understand.
> 
> The bitter untruth of the red pill is that all women are greedy, solipsistic c-carousel gold digging hormone junkies.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of my Mormon days where some men and women had a list of qualities their partner MUST have. For one woman it was a house, respectable job, good income that would allow her to stay home and focus of her passion. One man needed a trophy wife that NEEDED to be submissive and no sense of individuality. Both seem to love their choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Sex is first, and I've always made that clear. I actually would rather come home to stacked up pizza boxes or chinese food containers than to not get sex. The other stuff is less important.


Makes me think of this.
"Let me tell you something: if a man could f*ck a woman in a cardboard box, he wouldn't buy a house." - Dave Chappelle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I know it is supposed to be offensive to women, but I love the words c*ck carousel. It is just so ridiculous and sexual at the same time that it is awesome. I frequently tell hubby to "get down on that bed so I can ride my carousel!"

Contrary to the red-man-pill-o-sphere thinking, one c*ck is plenty, it can carousel all over the house, upstairs, downstairs, laundry room, back yard, in the car...where ever. Fun! I love carnival rides.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Now how can you have only one horse in a carousel?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Easy. 

Already rode all the rest. 

Meh, they were second rate ponies. 

Unbolted them all and set them loose, kept the biggest one with the healthiest mane who was leading the pack anyway. 

Pulled up next to him, now we ride side by side! (or on top of each other)


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I know it is supposed to be offensive to women, but I love the words c*ck carousel. It is just so ridiculous and sexual at the same time that it is awesome. I frequently tell hubby to "get down on that bed so I can ride my carousel!"
> 
> Contrary to the red-man-pill-o-sphere thinking, one c*ck is plenty, it can carousel all over the house, upstairs, downstairs, laundry room, back yard, in the car...where ever. Fun! I love carnival rides.


Dangit. I've reviewed the list again of the things "She loves" and I realize that the original author made a large oversight. So I need to add another one. I think *"She loves the BBC"* should be added to the list. I can totally see how this was missed in the original version. I don't blame the author for not adding it to the list at all, because I am fairly certain that none of the red pillers I've come across have it. I've had access to it my whole life and I've found it to be tremendously useful.

BTW, I totally mean British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC) News. So you folks thinking of something else need to get your minds out of the gutter. Everyone knows that women dig a man that's current on world events.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

People say crazy things when they are hurting.


----------



## professor_panda (May 1, 2014)

My take on the Red Pill:

It's populated mostly by guys that have been hurt in a very big way by women. The hurt all stems from one thing: They have been told their whole life that...

A. Women are very loving, almost perfect creatures incapable of inflicting pain like a man can.

B. If they just put women on a pedestal and be super nice guy, all will work out in the end.

And then they had the rug pulled out from underneath them, maybe multiple times.. and they are ultra ticked off about it. And they can't shut up about. And they get a little carried away. And they become sociopaths. 

The funny part:

It's about 90% right when it comes to male/female relations. Throw out all of the "all women are filthbag *****s" stuff, and you have some great info there for men to digest and learn from. 

Like most things in life... the truth is somewhere in the middle. The Red Pill is a huge extreme swing to one side.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

JCD said:


> How about we turn it around?
> 
> How does a man 'prove' that he isn't just out for boobs, butt, sex, meals and hummers? (Forgot the cleaning...)


No need to prove that. All those things can be gained at a much lower cost than marriage.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

professor_panda said:


> My take on the Red Pill:
> 
> It's populated mostly by guys that have been hurt in a very big way by women. The hurt all stems from one thing: They have been told their whole life that...
> 
> ...


There is also a massive cult of personality effect that's going on.

Something I learned the hard way.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

professor_panda said:


> My take on the Red Pill:
> 
> It's populated mostly by guys that have been hurt in a very big way by women. The hurt all stems from one thing: They have been told their whole life that...
> 
> ...


I don't know some, of these guys are so bitter I question if they've ever had any sort of relationship with a woman at all.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know some, of these guys are so bitter I question if they've ever had any sort of *successful* relationship with a woman at all.


Here. A necessary addendum.

OBVIOUSLY any failure is because the woman is a gold digging sociopath and not...you know...any lack on the man's part in drive, responsibility or character.

Instead of conversations, they give passive aggressive one or two word sound bites which avoid conflict.

Yeah...didn't work for me either. 

Why do red pillers always remind me of Don Knots more than Don Draper? And I say this as a man.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I have laundry list as too why. Some of it includes misdirected blame for walking into marriage and relationships blinded by fairytale expectations, not doing their due diligence in time to understand what makes a good long term partner (him and her) , and what it takes to make a marriage work or what happens if it ends. 

DW simply says, "Their picker is broken".


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> I have laundry list as too why. Some of it includes misdirected blame for walking into marriage and relationships blinded by fairytale expectations, not doing their due diligence in time to understand what makes a good long term partner (him and her) , and what it takes to make a marriage work or what happens if it ends.
> 
> DW simply says, *"Their picker is broken"* .


Sorry, this is a bit of a cop out, IMO.

While I don't doubt that there are many selfish women (and men) out there, I think in a lot of cases, no one goes into a marriage wanting to jip the other spouse. Not often.

I think it can also be 'I didn't put enough effort into the relationship' or 'I am not a good partner either' or 'Why isn't she content to just have wonderful me?'

The only reason I am not taking pot shots at the women too is that the original post has pretty much flattened the field on that.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree there's a long list to be shared, and she puts on both.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> I have laundry list as too why. Some of it includes misdirected blame for walking into marriage and relationships blinded by fairytale expectations,* not doing their due diligence in time to understand what makes a good long term partner (him and her) ,* and what it takes to make a marriage work or what happens if it ends.


:iagree:

I've never really read the blogs , but from some of the posts I've seen here, quite a lot of these guys were themselves emotionally broken before marriage and they enter into relationships with women who are manipulative and also broken.
They are really men with low self esteem , constantly looking for external validation ,who delude themselves into thinking that they could " rescue" those broken women.

The fairy tale love with it's romantic Utopianism takes over.

However , relationships don't work like that.

The woman gets the upper hand , and it's game over before it even started.

But those men only have themselves to blame.
Nobody forced them to get involved with_ that_ type of woman.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

From one former out of shape people pleaser nice guy...

When I discovered TAM and MMSL it was like a revelation. Suddenly all the BS every woman spouted and hurt me with in my life made sense.

I got angry. Very, very angry. I had been lied to all my life. Done what they said and been walked all over for it.

I spent about a month in a state of total rage with my newly found weight room driven testosterone as fuel on the fire.

Then I hit a fork in the path; how would I use this knowledge? How would I temper it to get both what I wanted from my life and to help my little clan get what it needed?

After about a year of development I walked away from the man-o-sphere in general, and puked up about 40% of the red pill. Because it's the beginning, not the end. And like the dark side, you can get trapped there with the power it brings.

The reality is the red pill is a tool you can use. You can understand attraction and social effects to enable you to get what you want.

But only you can answer what you are going to do with that power. Just to serve yourself, or serve your marriage, your family, and society in general?

There's the rub.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Sex is first, and I've always made that clear. I actually would rather come home to stacked up pizza boxes or chinese food containers than to not get sex. The other stuff is less important.


How about sex and pizza?

Chinese food – not so much but sex and pizza boxes that’s the High Life.


----------

